# Lindows



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

As much as I would love to see microshaft stumble a little, I find the name Lindows funny. I guess "Winux" will be the next wave?

Is anyone an "insider" or currently beta testing this software?


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Seems intresting this software. I wonder how it will turn out?


----------

